# Brittany Ferries - dispute not finished?



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

There is an article in today's LeFigaro in which the crew and the Union concerned have said that they have NOT signed the agreement that supposedly ended the dispute.......

The Union has formally objected to how the vote was carried out - by telephone and reports that only 900 out of 1400 crew members were contacted and that the reported 59% positive result is therefore suspect.

The company has responded by accusing the Union of trying to destroy the company and it is quite possible that another lock out will be launched by BF.

Just be aware - if this article contains the truth (OK newspapers and the truth are not always well matched :lol: ) then there is a distinct possiblitiy of further problems with sailings to and from France/UK/Irleand/Spain.

Dave

reference;

http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-eco/20...rittany-ferries-la-cfdt-contre-la-reprise.php

Google translation of this article (with some "interesting" errors......)

_CFDT sailors announced its opposition to the agreement on the resumption of activity and the development of working time in the Brittany Ferries, accepted by the CGT and the direction of the company said in a statement that this opposition "dimmed prospects for the company."

"The leaders of the Breton company will take note of the CFDT union maritime destroy Normandy Brittany Ferries," said the Britanny Ferries in the statement. It states that "the CFDT served by mail on October 8 that it opposed the signing of this agreement by the CGT and the group management Brittany Ferries." The shipping company goes on to say that "the opposition dimmed prospects for the company."

The CFDT has not signed the [agreement]

Contacted by AFP, Cyril Toulan, CFDT elected to the works council, confirmed his union's opposition to the signing of the agreement that ended a lockout that immobilized for 10 days the vessels company. "There was a vote last Sunday, but when you see how this consultation has been made (...) everyone could not be found and for us it is unacceptable," said the steward in particular.
Brittany Ferries ended 1 October lockout it imposed for 10 days, after a vote of the crew including accepting an increase in working hours without wage compensation.

On some 1,300 sailors called to vote, about 900 participated in the consultation by telephone and SMS. Nearly 59% agreed the text (41% against).
The elected CGT-signed once the vote with crew (senior executives)-known text which they had arrived a few days ago with their colleagues from the CFDT and management. CFDT delegates, the majority in council, however, did not sign the document.

Brittany Ferries, serving Great Britain, Ireland and Spain, decided on September 21 to stop the boats because of strikes sailors, although they have voted to return to work. The company announced in June the establishment of a plan to restore competitiveness for the reduction of labor costs._


----------

